# Removing smashed pedal pins from platform pedal



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a pretty nice pair of flat pedals that I've only used one season, and would really like to use them again next season (a little short on change right now), but I've got a problem. I was trying to replace all the worn pins, and came across four that are totally trashed, and are unfortunately in really important gripping positions. I've tried clamping down on them with pliers, but have had no luck. Anyboy have any idea of how to get the little buggers out of there?

Is there any way to like drill down into them, screw in a little counterclockwise-tightening screw, and then torqing on that to bring up the pin?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mothahucker said:


> I
> Is there any way to like drill down into them, screw in a little counterclockwise-tightening screw, and then torqing on that to bring up the pin?


yes it is called an e z out


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

would a dremel work, I dunno how smashed they are, but mabe just cut the tip off witha dremel/hacksaw and take it out? havent done this myself but just tryin to help


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> would a dremel work, I dunno how smashed they are, but mabe just cut the tip off witha dremel/hacksaw and take it out? havent done this myself but just tryin to help


nah.....keep that away.....you will mess up other stuff


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Vice grips. Done and done.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yes it is called an e z out


Do they really make those small enough to dig down into a little pin like that?


----------



## AllOver (Aug 4, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Vice grips. Done and done.


Good call.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mothahucker said:


> Do they really make those small enough to dig down into a little pin like that?


hell yeah


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

I do mine with the vice grips, the neadle nose ones


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Vice grips. Done and done.


brilliant. I'm gonna go try that.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, the vicegrips definately didn't work 

I actually got one of the four pins out, but the other three basically were sheared off by the sharp vicegrip tip. Now, instead of slightly smashed pins, I have shinny little nubs where they used to be:madman: .

This is getting rediculous. I guess tomorrow I'll try grinding the pins flat with the pedal body, re-drill the hole, thread it, and then put a new pin in.

Any suggestions on how to thread the hole? Or maybe just screwing a slightly-to-big pin into a slightly-too-small hole would be good enough.

All this for just a little more grip that I probably would never actually notice anyway. I ought to just buy a new pair of pedals, but this is getting personal....:madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

How tight did you have those vice grips?!?!?!?!

Jeeze.

Well, I guess you can try an EZ-Out if you can find one small enough.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> How tight did you have those vice grips?!?!?!?!
> 
> Jeeze.
> 
> Well, I guess you can try an EZ-Out if you can find one small enough.


I actually didn't have it that tight at all; I was just trying to get it tight enough to actually let me twist on it, and it still just completely ate the pins.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, I officially destroyed the pedals.

I decided to try the easy out method, and when I went to drill the hole, I managed to drill right into the pedal axle. :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: . Well, I guess its time for new pedals. Got any suggestions? I'm thinking atomlab trailkings...


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*trail kings*

are sweet pedals. I would look at the syncros metal pedals if you hard on pedals though. they are not light but they are the toughest pedal out there.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Atomlab pedals all seem to develop slop in them. So meh.

NYC pedals are sweet, and super bling.

The Syncros pedals are real nice.

My Kona Jackshits are still running strong and smooth after something like 3 years. And they're cheap.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

mothahucker said:


> Well, I officially destroyed the pedals.
> 
> I decided to try the easy out method, and when I went to drill the hole, I managed to drill right into the pedal axle. :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: . Well, I guess its time for new pedals. Got any suggestions? I'm thinking atomlab trailkings...


These help if you don't have a drill press. Heck, even masking tape works in a pinch.


----------



## whatshubdoc (Oct 8, 2015)

Came across this as I had a similar issue. Hope this can help someone:

I took a drill bit that was slightly smaller than the M4 thread and drilled through the center of the pin (these are bottom load pins so the drill bit went nicely to the middle of the Allen slot). The threaded end of the pin pretty much crumbled and I could use bare fingers to push everything out of the pedal hole with the threads still intact. Cleaned up using a 3mm Allen key and a brush to sweep up the rest of the dust. 

Popped in new pins and was good to go. 

The thought was that if I could remove the material that was helping the threads push "outward" into the pedal, it would be easier to twist/wrangle any remaining material left over. The only thing this method doesn't help is if the pedal body is slightly bent. The new pin will still be at an angle once installed.


----------

